# Clear-Com Walkie talkie interface



## firewater88 (Jun 19, 2012)

Has anyone had any experience with the Clear-Com TW-47 interface? Curious if it is worth it. I have quite a few walkie talkies that I use as well as the com pack.
Thanks!


----------



## Edrick (Jun 19, 2012)

Now that looks pretty convenient I wonder if that works with other com systems


----------



## firewater88 (Jun 19, 2012)

Edrick said:


> Now that looks pretty convenient I wonder if that works with other com systems



From the Manual:

The TW-47 is connected to the intercom system by a 2- conductor, shielded cable plugged into its female XLR jack, labeled “intercom.” The pin-out connectors on the XLR are configured as follows:
Pin 1 - Shield Pin 2 - Power/TW Channel A Pin 3 - Intercom audio/TW Channel B
This is the standard wiring for a Clear-Com intercom system. With a different setting of the internal switches, the TW-47 will also accommodate RTS® and compatible systems.


----------



## DrPinto (Jun 19, 2012)

I have a TW-40. Pretty much the same thing, only older. I haven't tried it yet, but it's on my list of fun things to get going this summer.

The toughest part is building the interface cable and figuring out how to set a few jumpers on the board. You need to make the cable with a DB-9 on one end and whatever connector your radio has on the other. The manual comes with diagrams for a few radios, but probably not yours. 

If you have a friend who is a ham or commercial radio tech, it would be a piece of cake for them to hook up. If not, I believe Clear-Com tech support can help you out.


----------



## Footer (Jun 19, 2012)

Production Intercom also makes one of these. It has long been on my "want" list at work. http://www.beltpack.com/ad913_cut.pdf


----------



## NZM (Dec 6, 2012)

*Clear-Com TW-40 / TW-47 operation*

Following on from the discussion in this previous thread (I didn't want to hijack that thread - feel free to merge if more appropriate): http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/sound-music-intercom/28851-clear-com-walkie-talkie-interface.html
[Mod. note: Most members, and CB staff, prefer a "hijacked" thread to a new one on the same/similar topic.]

The TW-40 and TW-47 appear to use the Call signal to trigger the "push-to-talk" radio mechanism via a relay. They appear to use the DC-offset in Clear-Com mode and the 20KHz call signal tone in TW mode. Now obviously when using a Clear-Com party-line system (original or TW), the Call signal is not required to talk. Does this mean the radio PTT is only activated while the Call signal is present? So that would mean that using the regular Clear-Com wired beltpack "Mic" button will allow other wired party-line users to hear, but not radio users. For radio users, the "Call" button needs to be pressed for the TW-40/TW-47 to trigger the radio PTT function.

Am I understanding this correctly? Do people find this works ok operationally (using Call button for sending audio to radios and Mic button for wired party-line only)?


----------

